# looking for a Year to view 2009 calendar (indesign)



## antonioconte (Dec 3, 2008)

any ideas? I'm looking for a Year to view 2009 calendar (indesign) please, all on one page, all of the ones I have found, are month to view, so there are 12 pages unfortunately.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you tried some of the "Adobe Exchange" things here:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=productHome&exc=19&loc=en_us

Looks like there's two calendar making thing-a-ma-bobs there.  Both only show month calendars, but perhaps one can make a year calendar.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 4, 2008)

looks impressive, thanks so much


----------

